# Predators



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 26, 2009)

Their making a new Predator movie and 20th Century Fox has already set a July 7, 2010 release date for the movie. Robert Rodriguez officially announced the project just a few days ago, calling the project "a reboot of the 'Predator' series."!

_link removed_


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah i sure hope so  cause they Alien vs. predator series wasn't that good...But the first to where pretty good.  Especially the first one...Of the chain.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 26, 2009)

At least John Davis is not of the project since he was the proudcer of the first two AVP movies.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 26, 2009)

Lacks Arnold


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2009)

I love "Predator" and would love that they make more of them.......tired of these stupid reboots though.


----------



## NarutoX2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Predtors? can I say this? oh heck yes!


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2009)

I was never a big fan of the series but ill watch it when it hits theaters


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 27, 2009)

I would've prefer a sequel to follow up on the 2nd flick with Danny Glover. But since the AVP series started. I'll take a complete reboot if it helps repair the Predator image that was damaged during the first 2 AVP movies.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2009)

man predator is one of my fave characters.  now what style will they do the movie in, cause they've done predator in just about every way, the action flick, the sci fi flick, urban settings, desert settings (yes antartica is desert), hmmm...forest, etc...

hope they do it good and not cheezy


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 27, 2009)

Hope they dont make a CGI Pred


----------



## Zett (Apr 27, 2009)

The news of having this reboot "Predators" was old. It was stated at AVPGalaxy.net that Rodriguez will be directing. And I hope that Rodriguez would not put some stupid kiddie scenes for this one, this isn't SpyKids ya' know.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 27, 2009)

Zett said:


> The news of having this reboot "Predators" was old. It was stated at AVPGalaxy.net that Rodriguez will be directing. And I hope that Rodriguez would not put some stupid kiddie scenes for this one, this isn't SpyKids ya' know.





Shut your whore mouth.

If you know of Rodriguez, you should know that he did more than the Spy Kids series and Sharkboy & Lavagirl.

He's going to make this movie a winner.


----------



## Zett (Apr 27, 2009)

I saw SB&LG, and I think that movie was mediocre. Srsly.

Also, don't get too overconfident about Rodriguez on making Predators to hit the top notch. He will maybe ruin the inhabitants of the Yautja.

The only thing I can say is, why don't John McTiernan direct it?


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, it wouldn't be much of a reboot if the same director remade his movie.

Lemme ask... just because I'm curious.  You haven't acknowledged the glaring fact that he directed the Dusk Till Dawn series AND Sin City AND Planet Terror.  Have you seen any of those movies?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh, good news. I have always said they should make another pure Predator movie. Ever since AVP.

Took them long enough. This better be damn good or I'll kill myself.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 27, 2009)

Rodriguez did Sin City and Once Upon Time in Mexico which I both enjoy. I can't wait to see this film for sure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2009)

So, is this one going to be something totally original, or just the first movie done differently?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2009)

Wait, as much as I like Rodriguez, Im concerned about him doing this. I mean, From Dusk Till Dawn and Planet Terror are horror-comedies. Predator is not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe Predator will learn to speak somewhere during the movie and start cracking jokes?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll watch it on dvd.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 27, 2009)

i'd be willing to see it 
but i am neutral on its level with the others


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 27, 2009)

Let's hope it is better than the Alien Vs. Predator movies

O and also... "GET TO THE CHOPPA!!!" ... sorry about that


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 27, 2009)

Awesome. Rodriguez hasn't done anything I haven't liked so far, so I'm pretty confident in saying I'll like this. I'll just way and see though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe Predator will learn to speak somewhere during the movie and start cracking jokes?



lol, not really what I meant. Anyway, he could talk using that voice recorder thing he uses.

But Rodriguez makes gore cool. We chear when we see someone die in his horror flicks. I'm not bashing them, because most of his movies are good(I'd even rate "Spy Kids" positively, with its sequels being the weakest of his works). 

Predator was good because the gore wasn't meant to be cool. It was meant to be scary. Predator 2 tried the same thing, but wasn't all that.


----------



## Zett (Apr 28, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Well, it wouldn't be much of a reboot if the same director remade his movie.
> 
> Lemme ask... just because I'm curious.  You haven't acknowledged the glaring fact that he directed the Dusk Till Dawn series AND Sin City AND Planet Terror.  Have you seen any of those movies?


Yes. Planet Terror and SinCity was spectacular. But I only hate his kiddie movies.

Well, we can only hope that this movie will succeed the first flick made by McTiernan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2009)

Maybe he's trying his hand at a new style of gore?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sure he will. He can't be THAT stupid. All it means is that I'm not going to be super excited about him being the director. I'm excited enough because I think he's a good director anyway.

After all, he can do both exploitation films and kid films back-to-back. That takes range.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm sure he will. He can't be THAT stupid. All it means is that I'm not going to be super excited about him being the director. I'm excited enough because I think he's a good director anyway.
> 
> After all, he can do both exploitation films and kid films back-to-back. That takes range.



Yes!  Never doubt a director's range.  

He said in the same announcement that he was gonna start working on Sin City 2.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry for the bump, but it seems like no one made another thread for this. But looks like we got a new poster, and a mini preview for the movie on the official web site.



What a fucking pimp!

Looks epic IMO.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2010)

can't wait


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 13, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Sorry for the bump, but it seems like no one made another thread for this. But looks like we got a new poster, and a mini preview for the movie on the official web site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good but why does it have to take place on a other planet???
Also:


> you can,t compete with Arnold Schwanger


Damn straight


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not sure I like the cast.

I mean, the first had Arnold. ARNOLD! The whole reason that was so cool because the first movie created a team of badasses that you would buy being the best of the best, only for an even stronger foe to start taking them down. That was genius.

Danny Glover was a step down, but it kind of worked.....Glover had presence, even though his acting wasnt all that in the movie.

But Adrian Brody and Topher Grace? HORRIBLE CASTING! Brody is only good at playing emotional wounded characters who certainly are not threatening, and Topher Grace is funny...but thats it. He was horribly miscast as Venom itself(he does good when he's not Venom yet, but when he becomes Venom, it just doesn't work). 

Ugh......

The director did "Vacancy", which was decent, and "Armored", which no one saw......I'm seriously worried......


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm excited for this news since I love the Predator series but is there really any need to call it a 'reboot'? The Predator movies have been independent stories for both films with Predator 2 only referencing from the first one. They could still call it Predator 3 and do their own thing.

Anyway, with this and the Alien prequel being made, I hope they will redeem both series from the horrible AvP series. The synopsis of the new Predator looks interesting too. They're going to the future and outer space.  I think the biggest mistake of the AvP series (besides the crappy directors) was not setting it in the future and in outer space.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2010)

To be honest, it can be both a reboot and a sequel.........I wont mind UNLESS they rewrite the events of the other films.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 13, 2010)

Topher Grace (who the fuck names their child 'Topher'?) and Adrian Brody?

what the hell kinda casting is that?


couldn't they get the fucking Rock or Vin Diesel or some shit?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2010)

lol, maybe it will be a Heath Ledger-esque surprise.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 13, 2010)

They better not fuck this up


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 13, 2010)

cast looks awesome, adrian brody was in king kong, he was good.  Maybe he'll do a sigourney send up.  And lawrence fishburne!


----------



## Bart (Mar 13, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> They better not fuck this up



I've read the script, and it's awesome. The Super Black Predator is a badass, and Royce is just the same, and here's a SNEAK PEAK.

*Royce*


*P.S. Who ever wants the script PM me.*


----------



## E (Mar 13, 2010)

this one's on my list as a must watch

my expectations arent too high, im sure i'll enjoy it ~


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 13, 2010)

Bart said:


> I've read the script, and it's awesome. The Super Black Predator is a badass, and Royce is just the same, and here's a SNEAK PEAK.
> 
> *Royce*
> 
> ...



OK, that's looking neat.... I'm almost sold.


----------



## John (Mar 13, 2010)

The whole idea of transporting people so that a hunt can take place reminds me of Gantz. (Great manga btw)


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 13, 2010)

Bart said:


> I've read the script, and it's awesome. *The Super Black Predator* is a badass, and Royce is just the same, and here's a SNEAK PEAK.
> 
> *Royce*
> 
> ...


Can something that awesome really exist??


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2010)

Is script still really bad? Even so I hope it's an enjoyable film, lol.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 13, 2010)

So basically the script is Predators playing their version of console games?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2010)

The script is fine, as far as a Predator film goes. Nothing particularly note worthy.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2010)

Still got the black predator and all...?


----------



## Bart (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm still surprised that Royce has 7 targets pointed at him, as there was never that many Predators in the script, and I can't wait until people see the Black Super Pred's pets.


----------



## Thomaatj (Mar 14, 2010)

sneak peak looks like the typicall futuristic shooters we see too much off these days, hope i'm wrong tough.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 14, 2010)

Rodriguez directing a Predator movie? I think I just jizzed myself.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 14, 2010)

Goku1003 said:


> Rodriguez directing a Predator movie? I think I just jizzed myself.



He's Producing it

Nimród Antal is directing it


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 14, 2010)

Read the script, cant fucking wait.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2010)

Do you know who should've directed this? The guy who did "The Descent". Now that would've been awesome. Sure......he also did "Doomsday", but that just goes to show he's better at horror.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2010)

Video removed. 

I was so looking forward to jizzing my pants.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 16, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks promising, I suppose.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 18, 2010)

The Trailer is out. Looks great if you ask me.


----------



## John (Mar 18, 2010)

Needs moar aliens.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 18, 2010)

hope the movie is good looks interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmm..this is looking a little too much like a straight-to-DVD release for me.

And one more thing.

What made the first one so great was not just the fact that it starred THE GOVERNOR himself but also the side-characters which had incredible charisma together.

You could buy the fact that those guys were badass and that they had been doing badass things for a long time as a team.

I still don't know about the characters in this one..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 18, 2010)

^ I know, Adrian Brody looks like a guy i could beat to death with my dick...and he's gonna fight Predators?  GTFO


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2010)

As they said though, they intentionally tried to get away from topping Arnold. Still, Brody lacks charisma and the whole point of the oriignal film was to bring to life satires of action heroes and put them against a dangerous foe.

Personally, I would've cast guys like the Rock, Vin Deasil, Jason Statham......and pretty much the whole cast of the expendables.

Hell, The Expendables should've been the freaking Predator sequel.


----------



## Alice (Mar 19, 2010)

Ah 100% sure it will be another flashy failure lie AvP series. Would be even worse - Adrian Brody  What are they gonna make it some racist drama or something


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2010)

can't believe u guys are down on adrian brody.  Vin diesel sucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 19, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> can't believe u guys are down on adrian brody.  Vin diesel sucks.



Oh Adrian Brody is really good at playing pianist-type roles..the wide eyed,innocent idealist.

But him playing a special forces badass who fights..against Predators? 

And yes,I could see Vin Diesel being the star of a Predator movie,as long as he plays Riddick from Pitch Black and not from Chronicles of Riddick (which was Vin Diesel wank and utter trash).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2010)

vin diesel is the same character every time/ every movie.  it's awful.  granted it fits sometimes (pitch black), but it's tiring ( riddick, babylon AD)

It's cool and unexpected to change the formula of a predator movie (and i can totally see brody playing a male ripley role).


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 19, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> vin diesel is the same character every time/ every movie.  it's awful.  granted it fits sometimes (pitch black), but it's tiring ( riddick, babylon AD)
> 
> It's cool and unexpected to change the formula of a predator movie (and i can totally see brody playing a male ripley role).



You know..what you said about Vin Diesel could be said about Arnold himself,may His Gubernatorial Rule never end.

It's just lucky that Arnold starred in the right type of movies made by the right type of talented people and that the decade was the 80's,the best damn time to be alive on this Earth in all of its history.
People loved cheesy one-liners in the 80's and Arnold is basically the granddaddy of one-liners!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> As they said though, they intentionally tried to get away from topping Arnold. Still, Brody lacks charisma and the whole point of the oriignal film was to bring to life satires of action heroes and put them against a dangerous foe.
> 
> Personally, I would've cast guys like the Rock, Vin Deasil, Jason Statham......and pretty much the whole cast of the expendables.
> 
> Hell, The Expendables should've been the freaking Predator sequel.



Now that I would pay to see. Sylvester Stallone, Jason Statham, Randy Couture, Dolph Lundgren, Jet Li vs Predator.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 19, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ I know, Adrian Brody looks like a guy i could beat to death with my dick...and he's gonna fight Predators?  GTFO



I agree with this, and thats one of the reasons I want to see this movie, wondering how the hell he's gonna beat them...

Hopefully he'll die.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ I know, Adrian Brody looks like a guy i could beat to death with my dick...and he's gonna fight Predators?  GTFO



Granted, but your dick is a shark-monster thing that could probably solo Narutoverse.


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2010)

Adrien Brody? This film smells like failure already. I hate that guy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, Arnold was great when it came to picking the right roles. 

I have hope for Adrian Brody here. I'd like to think that this is another Heath Ledger-esque casting decision. Maybe he will pull off badass well enough.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2010)

Adrien Brody said he had to gain 25 pounds for the film and yet he still looks like a leaf branch I could easily break in two. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfDeYiDOl8Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2010)

Does it really matter if he's scrawny or buffed up? Predator still would fuck them up.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2010)

> I know, Adrian Brody looks like a guy i could beat to death with my dick...and he's gonna fight Predators? GTFO



If Danny Glover can do it, then anyone can.

Lol I forgot that Topher Grace is in this aswell

Trailer looked like a crappy slasher movie.


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2010)

The World said:


> Adrien Brody said he had to gain 25 pounds for the film and yet he still looks like a leaf branch I could easily break in two.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfDeYiDOl8Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Hmm...well, he looks much better with shorter hair. He looks like a fucking cockatoo with long hair.

To bad he can't cut his nose as easily as hair.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2010)

He looks like a Puffin.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 20, 2010)

I think it looks like a good movie. Who cares if he's not as good as Arnold. After all, actors don't make the plot.


----------



## ez (Mar 20, 2010)

movie looks like a typical stupid action/survival flick

i think it might be fun on the big screen


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2010)

Saw the trailer today.I rather keep my expectations low,maybe it'll surprise me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay, guys, once again, if you don't understand why people are complaining about the casting, you completely missed the point of the first Predator.

Think about all the characters in the original films. They were all satires of action(especially war) movies. You had larger than life characters kicking lots of ass and spouting one liners. They are all "Commando"-esque characters. But then these poor saps get put into a horror movie, where they fight a greater badass in the form of an alien. 

Think about it. What begins as a typical awesome arnold action movie turns into something frightening. That's why I think the first movie worked. I could see any of those characters being the hero of their own cheesy action movie, and watching them horrifically murdered is quite an intense experience.

I don't mind the new movie trying to be different, but the meaning is lost. You see, "Predator 2" did this right. It went the opposite direction in terms of the castr and characters. It just wasn't a very good movie for other reasons. 

But "Predators" looks like they're rehashing the old plot, making the whole point sort of......well, pointless. 

I have faith that Rodriguez knows what he's doing, but I think it would've been smarter if they used modern day action heroes, like the Rock, Vin Deasil, Jason Statham, Gerard Butler.....ect. This move feels more like it's trying to get a more attractive looking cast(although for the life of me, I do not consider Adrien Brody to be a handsome man).

But personally, Adrian Brody just lacks charisma, and I rarely like him as the lead.


----------



## Chee (Mar 20, 2010)

I've never seen Predator. *gets shot for movie crime*


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Mar 20, 2010)

Ew. Grow some chest hair.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2010)

> I've never seen Predator. *gets shot for movie crime*



Omg!!

Im pretty sure 90% of the female population hasn't seen it, not being sexist but thats what I've noticed.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2010)

Maybe it will suck, and if it does then owell it'll be like the last 5 alien/predator movies but I hope for the best.


----------



## Chee (Mar 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Omg!!
> 
> Im pretty sure 90% of the female population hasn't seen it, not being sexist but thats what I've noticed.



Well, I wanted to watch it. But every time its on TV, I come in about an hour in. And I have other movies that I'm more interested in to rent.

I saw bits and pieces, but not the full thing.

I'll see it some day. Just doesn't look all that interesting (and I like action. )


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2010)

IT IS interesting Chee. IT IS! 

I demand that you add it to your netflix list. Sheesh, next you'll be saying you havent watched Alien, or Aliens, or Jaws, and I murder people who havent seen Jaws. 

(and rape them if they don't like it).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2010)

Didn't you just see alien recently?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2010)

I only reviewed it recently. I've seen it at least 3 times(probably more).


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 20, 2010)

Chee said:


> Well, I wanted to watch it. But every time its on TV, I come in about an hour in. And I have other movies that I'm more interested in to rent.
> 
> I saw bits and pieces, but not the full thing.
> 
> I'll see it some day. Just doesn't look all that interesting (and I like action. )



Chee..all I can say about this movie is that it will make hair grow on your chest! 

It is that manly and awesome..


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2010)

And Terminator, the only people who are allowed to get away with not watching Terminator are people who died before it was released.


----------



## Chee (Mar 20, 2010)

I grew up on Terminator. 

My family used to watch it all the time. 



MartialHorror said:


> IT IS interesting Chee. IT IS!
> 
> I demand that you add it to your netflix list. Sheesh, next you'll be saying you havent watched Alien, or Aliens, or Jaws, and I murder people who havent seen Jaws.
> 
> (and rape them if they don't like it).



I saw Alien and Jaws, but I haven't seen Aliens. It was on today but I missed the first five minutes, and I _can't_ start a movie without seeing the beginning.



Ciupy said:


> Chee..all I can say about this movie is that it will make hair grow on your chest!
> 
> It is that manly and awesome..



Not sure if want hair on chest.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2010)

> Chee..all I can say about this movie is that it will make hair grow on your chest



I don't see how Predator would make you wanna grow chest hair when everyone in that movie had waxed theirs

Chee you'll really like Predator, its a bunch guys with their shrits off running through a forest, and one of them resembles Sharlto Copley


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2010)

Netflix them Chee. Netflix them(as Aliens is often considered to be superior to Alien).


----------



## Chee (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw the ending to Aliens. 



> grow chest hair when everyone in that movie had waxed theirs



GOD DAMMIT. I HATE WAXED MEN.

Who resembles Sharlto Copley?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2010)

The Alien Queen fight is one of the greatest action set pieces in film, you ruined it for yourself Chee


> GOD DAMMIT. I HATE WAXED MEN.



Im sure there unwaxed guys there aswell, whatever will get you to watch it Chee


----------



## Chee (Mar 20, 2010)

Bah. 

I saw the first one's ending first too. Her in those panties that are way too tight for her.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2010)

> I saw the first one's ending first too. Her in those panties that are way too tight for her.



It looked like she was wearing kiddie panties, and don't get me started on the guy in the alien suit at the end when she ejects him out of the airlock, faake.



> Who resembles Sharlto Copley?



You'll just have to see won't you


----------



## Chee (Mar 20, 2010)

Yea, that was pretty obvious. 

You're lying, aren't you?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 20, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Okay, guys, once again, if you don't understand why people are complaining about the casting, you completely missed the point of the first Predator.
> 
> Think about all the characters in the original films. They were all satires of action(especially war) movies. You had larger than life characters kicking lots of ass and spouting one liners. They are all "Commando"-esque characters. But then these poor saps get put into a horror movie, where they fight a greater badass in the form of an alien.
> 
> ...



i don't view predator as satirizing the commandos.  It's full of cliches bc it's from 1987, a corny time in US history when people relied on cliches for good entertainment.  Like u said, all Arnold's men in that movie were Grade A badass survivalist tough guys.  It's like super macho man's wet dream getting turned on it's head, until arnold re-turns it.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2010)

Chee said:


> I grew up on Terminator.
> 
> My family used to watch it all the time.
> 
> ...




You haven't seen Aliens? For shame!


----------



## Chee (Mar 20, 2010)

You're talking about the girl who has never seen a full Steven Spielburg film until sophomore year of high school.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i don't view predator as satirizing the commandos.  It's full of cliches bc it's from 1987, a corny time in US history when people relied on cliches for good entertainment.  Like u said, all Arnold's men in that movie were Grade A badass survivalist tough guys.  It's like super macho man's wet dream getting turned on it's head, until arnold re-turns it.



The reason I consider it a satire is how it suddenly changes from an upbeat, bloody action tone(very "Commando"-esque) to a genuine survival horror. Suddenly the one-liners stop, the hyper confidense stops, and the glorification of the U.S commando stops.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 21, 2010)

Well..at least Arnold loved the trailer!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBv4AsGVDxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2010)

Adrian Brody...lol?


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well..at least Arnold loved the trailer!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBv4AsGVDxw[/YOUTUBE]



haha just epic


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 21, 2010)

arnie review was lol


----------



## ez (Mar 21, 2010)

not bad

i think that'll be more entertaining than the actual film


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

BILLY COME ON GET TO DA CHOPPA!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs_OacEq2Sk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6NXnLv9pj4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I don't think Adrien Brody can pull that off.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well..at least Arnold loved the trailer!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBv4AsGVDxw[/YOUTUBE]



Lol, the voice was really convincing! 

'There's a ninja... And Morpheus... And a machete! These Predators don't stand a chance!' 

'They don't even need all this firepower, all you need to do is drop a tree on the Predator's head.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 21, 2010)

Topher Grace & Adrien Brody ?

So is Topher playing the radio guy from the 1st movie that bites it first & Brody playing Poncho ? 

Edit: Just saw the trailer. I guess not.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 21, 2010)

Chee said:


> I grew up on Terminator.
> 
> My family used to watch it all the time.
> 
> ...


Missing Aliens?! Aliens is one of the best movies ever made!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2010)

What's with all of the reboots?  Seriously..

And I enjoyed the AVP series.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh shit Arnold's review was hilarious

Good impression.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2010)

It's not really a reboot. It can exist within the continuity while not being slave to it.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Except Robert Rodriguez is trying to make it both a reboot and Predator 1's "true sequel."


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll be fine as long as it doesn't completely overwright the other films(LIke how Incredible Hulk and Punisher Warzone could've been sequels or reboots, but one retarded little scene turns them into 100%  remakes.  Shit pisses me off).


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

IH was a good remake.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2010)

Chee said:


> IH was a good remake.



Doesn't matter. It didn't need to rewrite the continuity of the first one.

As I always say, remakes should only be done to bring an older vision to a modern day audience.


----------



## Bart (Mar 22, 2010)

Roy said:


> Adrian Brody...lol?



Still his character of Royce is a badass beyond badasses.


----------



## sampaio (Mar 23, 2010)

The first was awesome thanks to his director , John McTiernan.
Arnold did bad movies but when he works with good directors it's always entertaining.
No McTiernan  ,not interested.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..this is looking a little too much like a straight-to-DVD release for me.



Too many top-billed actors for this to be straight-to-DVD.

Oscar-winner Adrian Brody = theater release
Revamping Predator franchise = theater release
Robert Rodriguez producing = theater release


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2010)

topher grace was said to be in this movie as a serial killer brought to the predator island. he is to skinny to fight predators. do not like him in this move. even brody is to skinny they do not look like action stars. only reason why i would think it is going to be good is because Robert Rodriguez is the director. also i heard aronold was suppose to make a cameo in the movie but he did not want to do it in the end.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2010)

Robert isn't directing.


> Arnold did bad movies but when he works with good directors it's always entertaining.


Blasphemy Arnold has never done a bad movie, except for Collateral Damage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> topher grace was said to be in this movie as a serial killer brought to the predator island. he is to skinny to fight predators. do not like him in this move. even brody is to skinny they do not look like action stars. only reason why i would think it is going to be good is because Robert Rodriguez is the director. also i heard aronold was suppose to make a cameo in the movie but he did not want to do it in the end.


 That's because Arnold's a bitch. 

I mean, a cool guy with a state to run.

I'm hoping that Topher Grace thing is a filthy, dirty lie of a rumor that isn't true.


----------



## Spectre (Apr 23, 2010)

Did anyone hear some new tech predators would show?


*Spoiler*: __ 



The hunter and its pets can share the same view. That's how they track down their preys.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

So they can bypass thermal vision? I always thought it was stupid that a civilization advanced enough for intergalactic travel couldn't fix their thermal vision.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 23, 2010)

Spectre said:


> Did anyone hear some new tech predators would show?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thats awesome


----------



## Spectre (Apr 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So they can bypass thermal vision? I always thought it was stupid that a civilization advanced enough for intergalactic travel couldn't fix their thermal vision.



They could already do that as shown in Predator 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

Kinda, but even then it wasn't all the great and it took the guy 100 tries to adjust. Shit should be instant.


----------



## Spectre (Apr 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kinda, but even then it wasn't all the great and it took the guy 100 tries to adjust. Shit should be instant.



Individual yautja seem to have diverse technology setting. So who knows?
They achieved much more advanced technology than human kind earlier, so you gotta give credit for that. They might not have improved their technology for the first 2 movies.


----------



## Spartacus (Apr 23, 2010)

*Arnold loves the new predator trailer*

I just had to share this with all of you Predator and especially Arnold fans

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBv4AsGVDxw[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 23, 2010)

Spartacus said:


> I just had to share this with all of you Predator and especially Arnold fans
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBv4AsGVDxw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Enjoy



old but still funny 
somebody in this thread already posted this


----------



## Gabe (Apr 23, 2010)

movie looks good

i like the arnold talking in the trailer


----------



## Spartacus (Apr 24, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> old but still funny
> somebody in this thread already posted this



Oh, didn't realize that  only had it introduced to me in the middle of this week, me and my buddy fell down our chairs laughing, by god I love Arnold and his work.

Well, more fun to everyone, because that clips bears to be watched multiple times.... "Der's a nindja en dis muuh-wee!"


----------



## The Big G (Apr 24, 2010)

Spartacus said:


> Well, more fun to everyone, because that clips bears to be watched multiple times.... "Der's a nindja en dis muuh-wee!"



agreeded 

"Who's your daddy now? Boom Dead ahahaha" 

love it


----------



## Bart (Jun 24, 2010)

If anyone wants the Predators script then PM me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

Just post the highlighs.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow this was a 2 month dead thread.... when does this movie come out again?


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Robert isn't directing.
> 
> *Blasphemy Arnold has never done a bad movie, except for Collateral Damage.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

Both Collateral Damage and Junior had their charms.

His only true bad movie was Jingle All the Way. And that even had Phil Hartman, so it's not a total bust.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2010)

Jingle All The Way also had Sinbad though.

Ironically, Sinbad was in a different movie with Phil Hartman that movie was actually decent though.  The mob was after him so he stole the identity of one of Phil's childhood friends and moved in with the family.  I'm sure I wouldn't like it now, but 15 years ago... it was a decent flick.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 24, 2010)

what this movie will be dumb. a bunch of guys in the jungle, can't hit the blind side of a barn, die pathetic deaths, and the katanna will score at least 1 kill. Fail.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Jingle All The Way also had Sinbad though.
> 
> Ironically, Sinbad was in a different movie with Phil Hartman that movie was actually decent though. The mob was after him so he stole the identity of one of Phil's childhood friends and moved in with the family. I'm sure I wouldn't like it now, but 15 years ago... it was a decent flick.


 I remember that movie. I can't, for the life of me, remember the name of it. I remember enjoying it, too.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2010)

It was called Houseguest.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 26, 2010)

Imlooking forward to this, it may have some charm to it yet. Plus yakuza fighting predator.....


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2010)

I dont know why. Suddenly Im excited to see it.

Last Airbender and Predators being the next 2 big things is awesome(well, Twilight too. But that will suck)


----------



## keiiya (Jun 26, 2010)

I only wish that Topher Grace wasn't in this film.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2010)

Just found out Brad Bird was directing this.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 27, 2010)

I mainly want to see it to see Laurence Fishburne and that one guy from Justified is in it, along with Danny Trejo.Oh and see the Predators!


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 27, 2010)

i want to see it looks badass yakuza guy with a katana


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

I hope that katana guy doesn't go all kung-fu and kill a Predator. :taichou

I mean, a mini-gun cutting down half a rain forest couldn't kill 1 singular Predator, but fucking Blue with a Katana () solos?


----------



## Bart (Jun 28, 2010)

Crazy are you sure you don't want me to send you the script


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't wanna be spoiled.


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jul 8, 2010)

Saw it at the cinema today (glad Australia gets it nice and early) overall a very good film with its funny moments most of you shouldn't be dissapointed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

Is that a fact? Did the Predators get their asses kicked?


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Both Collateral Damage and Junior had their charms.
> 
> His only true bad movie was Jingle All the Way. And that even had Phil Hartman, so it's not a total bust.



3 words

Hercules in New-York

Or whatever that was named, Arnold's debuts, was hillarious in the very bad way.

But all in all he did alright, better than a lot of more recent "celebrities"

*cough*megan fox*cough*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

Hercules in New York wasn't that bad. 



Okay, it was terrible.  I don't even remember the resolution or plot to that movie beyond Hercules being stripped of his powers half-way through the movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2010)

Getting good ratings for the most part. Gonna go see it!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

I can't tell if it's good or bad off the ratings, but it seems to be somewhere in between.


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't tell if it's good or bad off the ratings, but it seems to be somewhere in between.



this actually maybe good, kinda nice to bring life back into the franchise after fox almost killed it with AVP


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jul 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is that a fact? Did the Predators get their asses kicked?



only two of them do.

The predators do pretty well most of the movie 

I'll list their deaths in a spoiler box if you want


*Spoiler*: __ 



Predator 1 dies by the russians grenades (they both blow up)

Predator 2 dies by the yakuza guys hands (the yakuza guy dies just after killing the predator)

Predator 3 is a separate species of predator and dies after a battle with Predator 4 (the leader of the group of 3 hunters)

Predator 4 takes alot longer to beat but in the end gets sliced and diced by the main guy and shot by the sniper girl (and they used the psychotic doctor guy as a trap by strapping grenades all over his body to injure the predator)

So predator 1 & predator 3 get their asses kicked , 2 is more equal footing and 4 tanks alot of damage first


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 8, 2010)

evil_kenshin said:


> only two of them do.
> 
> The predators do pretty well most of the movie
> 
> ...



should've waited til monday to post that


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jul 8, 2010)

Mr Plow said:


> should've waited til monday to post that



thats why i spoiler boxed it


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 8, 2010)

I would of waited til monday regardless, but oh well


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jul 8, 2010)

Mr Plow said:


> I would of waited til monday regardless, but oh well



its peoples choice if they click on the spoiler and I can't help the release date in Australia was earlier than America lol


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm seeing it either Sunday or Saturday. It'll be too packed on opening day.


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 8, 2010)

comes out tomorrow in the US, and damn you for it coming out already in Austrilla


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jul 8, 2010)

Mr Plow said:


> comes out tomorrow in the US, and damn you for it coming out already in Austrilla



its been out 3 days now sorta (2 days ago was advanced screenings then normal screenings started yesterday which is when I saw it)

But its rare we Australians get anything first so I can get used to this from now on


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 8, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm seeing it either Sunday or Saturday. It'll be too packed on opening day.



goto the first show, your best bet


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 9, 2010)

Just watched it. A decent ticket (didn't really like it, to be honest, but not hating on it either). About 7/10.  (I got a few jumps in there, twitchy that way ) I find the variety of guns used in this film cool though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2010)

I clicked the spoiler. I counter with my own spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 




The thing that really bothers me about this, is that in the first two movies the Predator was alone and he was some unstoppable force. Certainly this ragtag team of mifits couldn't go better than a team of Green Berets armed to the teeth in the same setting (a jungle)? And against 3 of the Predators, no less.

Must've been some major PIS involved.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 9, 2010)

Well after having cleaned oneself of the crap that was AVP I'll gladly sit through anything Predator related you know.

And I did with Predators and I'll say it cleved the board of any remnants of AVP and landed somewhere beside Predator & Predator 2.

Thank the Lords of Kobal someone did a Predator Film who at least understood the materal...


----------



## Toreno (Jul 9, 2010)

Going to check this out today. I hope it's good.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I clicked the spoiler. I counter with my own spoiler:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 




They have better knowledge of what they are up against, since one character has read the report on the first film and another has been on the planet for some time. One Predator is badly wounded by another character when he is killed later, another is killed in a closed space, and a third is taken out by superior tactics and a beating from a "good" Predator.

The main problem is that the Predators don't really show up until about halfway through, and are'nt in it much. Most of it is them menacing the team from the shadows, toying with and provoking them. That's the main reason most of these guys live so long, because the Predators are hardly in it. But they do their job.  

Also they are racists.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2010)

Racists, you say?

I'm in.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Black racists. They hate the White Predators.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2010)

Mutha-fuckas. :taichou

Do they have special costumes, too?


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

Mr Plow said:


> this actually maybe good, kinda nice to bring life back into the franchise after fox almost killed it with AVP



the first AVP was alright. the second one killed it


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Mutha-fuckas. :taichou
> 
> Do they have special costumes, too?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Costumes are much the same, but they wear their trophies. One has tusks on his mask, the lead one has a jawbone. 

They are'nt just black; they are almost like a distinct species. Their mouths are bigger and their eyes seem a bit more human-ish. They are also slightly taller.

They also seem a bit meaner (they never killed anyone who was'nt armed, unless they were dying, but they did'nt seem to care as much for that either. First time I saw them they made me think of a group of snotty psycho teenage hunters, beating up the old guy (the "classic" Pred) and not caring as much for traditon). But apparently it's a blood fued.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 9, 2010)

wow... Just came home, me and a couple of friends wen't to the movie theater to watch this. And I have to say it was a huge fucking letdown... the movie was really bad, they completely ruined the predators in this movie, and it was basically a remake of predator 1.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 9, 2010)

Predators Spilled


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2010)

I heard Laurence Fishburne was badass in this movie


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 9, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> wow... Just came home, me and a couple of friends wen't to the movie theater to watch this. And I have to say it was a huge fucking letdown... the movie was really bad, they completely ruined the predators in this movie, and it was basically a remake of predator 1.



It's true they took too much from the first film, but on the whole I think it was alright. Of course, I already knew they did a lot of stuff the same, so that might haev helped things for me. I definitely don't think it was bad, eevn if it failed to capture the magic of the original.



~Gesy~ said:


> I heard Laurence Fishburne was badass in this movie



It's like Spill.com said. He's Tim Robbins from _War of the Worlds._ So he was'nt anythign special. The only difference is _War of the Worlds_ had a lot more intensity and drama up to that point than this film did, so there isn't as much of a sudden break from it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2010)

Saw it. Review will be up later.

It was fun, but I was a bit bugged at how it wasnt really intense or scary.....Plus, the location drew too many similarities with the original.

And what the fuck was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the Samurai Vs Predator bit about? SO MANY THINGS WRONG WITH THAT SCENE! For one, katanas are sharp but not durable. They'd break under those claws and two, its as if the Japanese guy was stronger than Arnold, because he was matched the Predator fairly well blow for blow.


----------



## Toreno (Jul 9, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Saw it. Review will be up later.
> 
> It was fun, but I was a bit bugged at how it wasnt really intense or scary.....Plus, the location drew too many similarities with the original.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was wondering the same damn thing. It seemed like the Predators in this movie were weak compared to the other ones in the past movies.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 9, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> And what the fuck was
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Wel, he _said_ it was a very old sword. Probably made by a master like my (other) namesake.

That Predator had been wounded by the rapist guy, if I remember, maybe quite badly, not to mention the wouds the Yakuza inflicted. That might explain the strength bit a bit.


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 9, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> I heard Laurence Fishburne was badass in this movie



I heard he _tried_ to be, but it didn't work so well.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 9, 2010)

The problem with the whole Predator genre is that in the first movie they assembled the most badass team of all time, and had a single Predator take them all out besides Arnold fucking Schwarzenegger, and even he got the crap beat out of him until a nice trap.  There is no just nobody else you could cast for the sequels to keep the Predator from having to job (besides BC).


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2010)

Laurence Fishbourne is always badass.  And I had no idea this came out today.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

Everyone needs to stop riding Arnold Schwarzenegger's dick. He's a shitty actor, he's _always_ been a shitty actor, and he wasn't the heart of the first Predator movie. In fact, it's his one-liners that really piss me the fuck off. Like, if I had a Coke/Pepsi in hand at the time of hearing one of his one liners, said cans are usually crushed under the pure manpower exerted by my anger. I'm volatile that way.



> U AHR ONE UGLY MOTHER-


Ahhnold, take your own advice for once. 



On a sidenote, I'm going to go watch this movie this weekend, I'm looking forward to it, and I wont be comparing it to AHHHHnold because he's a fucking shit actor.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _The Ending_ 



I felt like I was watching Splice all over again.  Brody fighting for his life against an ugly creature while the leading lady tries to overcome paralysis to assist him.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 10, 2010)

Being a badass and being a shitty actor aren't mutually exclusive.  Plus the main reason they had the best team was this goddamn sexual tyrannosaurus:


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Being a badass and being a shitty actor aren't mutually exclusive.  Plus the main reason they had the best team was this goddamn sexual tyrannosaurus:



Yeah, wow he is sexy. The guy next to him is ok too, with the mustache.


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jul 10, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> I heard Laurence Fishburne was badass in this movie



his more funny than badass


*Spoiler*: __ 



he reminds me of gollum with talking to himself because he has a split personality thing but the way he died seemed kinda odd. He had lasted 10 seasons you'd think the Predators would want his head as a trophy due to him being "the one that got away" yet the predator just blows him to pieces. His also too fat for  the time his been on the planet (2 years in the comics or 10 seasons in the movie whatever a season is) and living off gruel


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Despite what anime and more recent samurai movies(Kill Bill) say, katanas are not very durable. The Samurai used them because they weren't heavy(compared to the broad swords of Europe), were easy to control(compared to the swords of China) and were sharp as hell. in fact, katanas are noted to be the sharpest of swords....last time I've heard anyway.

In real life, Samurai would try to cut each other. It was a matter of skill and strength. A katana could cut through flesh and bone, but it was not made to clash with other swords. They were not strong enough. This is why older samurai films(that aimed to be more realistic) always had more clumsy fights. You rarely saw sword clashing.

Could it have been made by a great swordsmith? Sure, but guys like Muromasa were always exagerated in the media. Even the best japanese swords are still brittly compared to heavier swords. 

Plus, you have to presume that the Predators steel would be better(and as we never see it break or crack that I can think of, it is) and if its old, its going to be more brittle than usual. This raises a bit of a question. How is it in such good shape if its old? Was Lawrence keeping it sharp? How would he know how to do that(katanas are too delicate for a non-professional to do). Regardless, you rarely see old swords used to modern day practice. They're generally just for show.

As for the Predator being wounded......I might be wrong, but I thought the one that was stabbed earlier was the main one. Regardless of if the wounds were deep or not, the movie didnt make a point of it and it was fighting as if it wasnt being held back. Plus, I dont remember seeing any blood on it when the fight began.

In the long run, it was done because it looked cool. No one on set apparently knew how real Japanese fencing battles are fought. Although in the movies defense, the character actually changes tactics to be more like a real samurai draw, but that should've been how the battle was from the beginning.,


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2010)

if u like predators, this movie kicks big time ass.

And brody is one of my fave actors right now, he was tough as nails here


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2010)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Ending_
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I was watching Splice all over again.  Brody fighting for his life against an ugly creature while the leading lady tries to overcome paralysis to assist him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well at least there is no Predator sex scene with either of them




Oh yeah, on Lawrence Fishburne.....more funny than badass. In fact, they even strongly imply the character is gay.


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2010)

The only scene in the Predator movie that good was the blade to blade fight with the Yakuza dude and the Predator. Also the lol @ the conclusion of the fight I started clapping thinking other would too but my cousin made me stop and then everyone started clapping.   



Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Ending_
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I was watching Splice all over again.  Brody fighting for his life against an ugly creature while the leading lady tries to overcome paralysis to assist him.



I wouldn't give a damn if she did a strip scene I couldn't get over looking at that hideous mustache of hers. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



I was wondering when the doctor dweeb would show his true colors. Anyways


 

On another note Laurence Fishburne's performance was fucking pathetic. 

I was laughing every minute he was on screen.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't understand why almost all the new movies except avp(He killed alot of aliens) make predators look extremely weak like in the first movie 1 predator killed the whole group and arnold won him in the end. in the new movies we have like 3 predators or more who are complete pussies and seems like they can't do shit. And yea the yakuza guy vs the predator was really stupid IMO, I mean I would assume that the wrist blades would be sharper than metal. 



*Spoiler*: _Last Battle spoilers_ 



This battle annoyed me to no ends. The main character put like gunpowder or whatever on the ground in a circle and lured the predator in the middle of the circle and than put the gunpowder on fire. Now thinking as the fire was burning and the main character used mud to cover hes heat signatures, WHY OH WHY didn't the predator change vision mode, or if the mask was broken take it off, He was just standing there and did absolutely NOTHING. and why did Adrien Brody Keep hitting the predators mask, like i mean hit his throat or chest.


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jul 10, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> I don't understand why almost all the new movies except avp(He killed alot of aliens) make predators look extremely weak like in the first movie 1 predator killed the whole group and arnold won him in the end. in the new movies we have like 3 predators or more who are complete pussies and seems like they can't do shit.



in this case the 3 predators (based on the comic prequel) are meant to be doing preparations to go on their first alien hunt (the xenomorphs from aliens) by practising with humans & those other aliens (so a right of passage type thing).

So its probably due to the 3 are new to hunting and young while the predator in the first film was more experienced.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2010)

They actually say at one point the Predator from the first movie was a young one. Then again, I dont remember who said that. It might've been the guys being AVP: Requiem.

I would've been fine with the strength levels if they made the equipment in this movie more futuristic. At times, you think it takes place in the present day based on the weapons, but other times, you get the impression its in the future(Topher knowing about that alien looking plant, they're mild surprise at the aliens, etc suggests that maybe they're familiar with life outside of Earth).

Wouldnt it have been cooler if instead of an ancient samurai sword(which as I said, makes no sense), it was some laserbeam sword, like a lightsaber?

Then I can assume humans have advanced their techniques and skills, and possibly can fight the Predators. 

I dont mind the first death. I dont even mind the last Predator death(who at this point must be exhausted), but the Samurai thing still bugs the shit out of me.

I do like how Antal seems to be giving homage to Samurai films in general with it though. The wind blowing through the grass reminds me of Kurosawa for some reason.

AVP might've been mediocre, but but the Predators were as strong as they were supposed to be. I initially complained that the one should've beaten the alien one on one, but then I remembered the aliens were physically powerful as well(In the first movie, one easily overpowers a strong looking guy). 

AVP2 had a more badass Predator too. 

But I want to stress I think this is the better movie of all of them(save original).

On another note, am I the only one that thinks the allusions to the first film were unnecessary and kind of stupid? It was dumb when Terminator Salvation did it too, although this was the cooler movie.

Review is in sig, by the way. Meh, I always get more annoyed when I spend a review berating a movie, but state I liked it....I guess I did it okay here(it's about half bitching, half praising).


----------



## Tex (Jul 10, 2010)

I like it all... except the ending.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

I got negged because someone got their panties in a bunch about me calling Arnold a shit actor.

Whoops, truth hurts


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2010)

this movie is like 15 years after the original predator, it's not in the future.  All the weapons are presently available.  The poison plants implies the world was mostly an earth -type planet, with earth fixtures in it.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 10, 2010)

saw it earlier today thought it was awesome 

loved the new predators and the noticeable differences they had to the other clan 

as for the ending


*Spoiler*: __ 



i liked the fact they didn't escape it would have been shit if they managed to get off the planet after only two days when Noland had been on it for years.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jul 10, 2010)

watching it today 100%  there will be blood


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2010)

the plant that Topher talks about is clearly alien, but he recognized it. Once again, they didnt seem too surprised that there were aliens on the planet in general. Hence, the movie is ambiguous as to when it took place.

Hmmm, I was thinking about the katana, and I just remembered: Lawrence Fisburn's mask actually was designed to look like a Samurai helmet. It makes me wonder if the Predator he killed was like a Samurai-Predator(as silly as it sounds). Then its possible that the sword was made out of alien steal.

Still doesnt explain how strong the Asian dude is compared to the Predator, but at least I can kind of buy the sword not breaking that way.


----------



## Gree (Jul 10, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> *Spoiler*: _Last Battle spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> This battle annoyed me to no ends. The main character put like gunpowder or whatever on the ground in a circle and lured the predator in the middle of the circle and than put the gunpowder on fire. Now thinking as the fire was burning and the main character used mud to cover hes heat signatures, WHY OH WHY didn't the predator change vision mode,




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought he did. That was the green effect when he tracked Brody's heartbeat and then shot the tree trunk where Brody was hiding?

Plus he may have been disoriented. The Pred just took a half-dozen grenades to the face after all.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 10, 2010)

im going to see this movie tomorrow. hope it is good


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll be seeing it on Tuesday.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 11, 2010)

seeing it today


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm going either monday night after I get off or tuesday morning


----------



## Raviene (Jul 11, 2010)

watched it and liked it...

i did like that part of them telling the difference b/n the predators but they should not dwell too much in revealing info about "predators" since they should always and forever remain as the most mysterious badass aliens to ever come out of the Hollywood closet (hmm somehow that didn't sound right but meh)


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 11, 2010)

Just saw it earlier and I liked it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





I liked how they contrasted the final battle for this movie and Predator 1. Arnold used Mud to mask his body heat to hide from the Predator and Adrien Brody increased the temperature of the environment to hide from the Predator.

Anyway, something I found funny is that the two Predator clans are having a feud with each other yet both can somehow control the same ship? That Predator ship belonged to the normal Predator yet the Black predator was able to remote detonate it. I guess they got here on the same ship and their feud is more of a contest/rivalry rather than some warring feud and ultimately, it was more important to prevent anyone from leaving the planet (especially with their technology) than to kill each other.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 11, 2010)

I just saw it. I loved it! I watched it as a movie,not as a sequel. It was fucking awesome! There was only one part that bugged me though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fishburne really didn't get much screen time. He just met a predator and BOOM he goes




I thought the Yukuza sword fight with one of the Predators was very good. I'm not mad they downplayed it because I wanted a badass battle.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Just saw it earlier and I liked it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The tech the Predator picked up when he was freed probably just belonged to the other clan. That would explain how it could control the ship.

Or maybe it was _that_ Predators ship, and the other group stole it, and just left a bomb. Or the controls are universal, or they are'nt but they can hack into each other's ships anyway.

It's not a rivalry and they did'nt come on the same ship. Laurence Fishburnesaid they hated each other and have been fighting for a long time, so that was'nt the only example of it. It's also the only time we've seen Predators string something up like that, rather than just kill it, which suggests real hatred and a plan to torture him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2010)

The ending is full of holes, and the fact that those Predators could control the ship raises a lot of questions.



> The tech the Predator picked up when he was freed probably just belonged to the other clan. That would explain how it could control the ship.



This makes the most sense.

My main problem with the ending was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



How the hell did Adrien Brody learn to make it fly so quickly?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2010)

He's a genius.  It was hinted throughout the movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He did'nt. The Predator remote set it to fly off; it was already getting ready to when he arrived. He never even went on it.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 11, 2010)

hey use a spoiler tag


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 12, 2010)

Pretty entertaining.  A few things I didn't like about it, but overall it was quite enjoyable.  Not as good as I thought it could've been though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2010)

^This. It could of been better but I never felt it sucked.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 12, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoyed it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was a little disappointed Danny Trejo was the first to die but that's only because I'm a big fan of his.

I loved the scene where Adrian Brody killed Topher Grace, I was waiting for that the entire movie.

There is very little I didn't like about the movie.  I loved when the Yakuza guy went at the Predator with a sword and it fought him hand to hand.  Totally in keeping with the Predator mythology where they want a challenge so they'll often choose to fight you on your level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

I wonder if I should go watch it, or if I should wait for the DVD, or if I should watch a cam version.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 12, 2010)

so far it's doing good, scored 3rd on the box office ticket sales


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2010)

Samurai part, after the kill scene, my theater clapped...I've never seen that


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 13, 2010)

will be seeing it tomorrow at 1120am


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 13, 2010)

Will be seeing tomorrow hopefully ^^


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jul 13, 2010)

Saw it loved it mercenary was badass and  Yakuza


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2010)

I saw on the commercial that this one predator had a bad ass helmet on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

Seiko said:


> better yet, watch the original


 I watched the original not too long ago. I don't want to watch it again for a while.  I want to watch this illegally.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 13, 2010)

Saw Predators. It friggin rocked.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 13, 2010)

this kicked soo much ass, can't wait for the next one


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 13, 2010)

Seiko said:


> ^ There's a sequel planned?



don't know, but the ending was wide open for another one


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2010)

Robert Rodriguez wants to do one. It depends how much money it makes. So far, it's making about as much as the previous AVP movie. But as it got better reviews, it might do better in the long run.

Then again, with so many high profile movies coming out, it might just drop off the radar.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 14, 2010)

right now it's holding at 3rd with box office ticket sales


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 14, 2010)

I nearly fell asleep watching this so....i think people were just happy that the acting wasn't god awful. Again why are humans interesting? They don't pose a threat to the predators, do we really need another "your guns suck har har" movie? Seriously a fucking minigun can't snag a few predators that are lurking 10 feet away _in front of the minigun_? I am to believe that it takes 5 minutes worth of ammo to take out 1 dog charging at them in a straight line? SERIOUSLY. The bigger predator hunts little predator was only introduced to extend the movie for an extra 10 minutes. If it had skipped that whole sequence we wouldn't have missed a thing (in fact it would probably make more sense). To use spill ratings if you just have to see this rent it, other wise _some old bullshit._


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 14, 2010)

saw it a few days ago and as a fan of the franchise: a LOT better than the avp/avp2 shit...
i hope they will make a sequel because the ending wasn't exactly satisfying :/


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 14, 2010)

Going to see it in a half hour. Should I go in with extremely low expectations? Is this a horror? A thriller? A mindless drone-like action movie where I should completely disregard the plot?

Also, How are the previews?


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 14, 2010)

I liked Broadie in this. Erick Formen was rather funny in a dry way.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 15, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Going to see it in a half hour. Should I go in with extremely low expectations? Is this a horror? A thriller? A mindless drone-like action movie where I should completely disregard the plot?
> 
> Also, How are the previews?



very little action, plays like a horror movie but nothing is scary and long periods of nothing.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 15, 2010)

well my parents saw it and both said it was total shit

so I wont watch it until someone forces me to do so


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

Tandaradei said:


> well my parents saw it and both said it was total shit
> 
> so I wont watch it until someone forces me to do so


 Let me get this straight: you listened to your parents? 

About a movie? 


And took them seriously?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 15, 2010)

His parents has good taste.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 15, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Going to see it in a half hour. Should I go in with extremely low expectations? Is this a horror? A thriller? A mindless drone-like action movie where I should completely disregard the plot?
> 
> Also, How are the previews?


It's just a badass movie.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 15, 2010)

The movie was alright.

Topher Grace was fuckin awesome.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 27, 2010)

Big fucking MEH imo. I should have seen Toy Story 3 or something... this is coming from a big Pred fan too.

It felt like a bad parody of a pred movie. I think overall AvP was better. 

I just couldn't take the actors seriously, they were either trying too hard or looked like they didn't belong. Yeah fuck you that 70s show.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

I like that 70's show 

I felt like the lead character didn't belong.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 28, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Big fucking MEH imo. I should have seen Toy Story 3 or something... this is coming from a big Pred fan too.
> 
> It felt like a bad parody of a pred movie. *I think overall AvP was better*.
> 
> I just couldn't take the actors seriously, they were either trying too hard or looked like they didn't belong. Yeah fuck you that 70s show.


What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 28, 2010)

The story in AvP, the fights, the predators. The bad things were bad in AvP like the acting in alot of the parts and the whole partner shit with the main character. This movie? The preds were lame, most of the fights were lame and the lead "badass" was trying way too hard to be cool. Add in some random forced romance, cheesy lines and Eric Foreman as an evil doctor. Honestly? 

I know it's fun to hate on the AvPs, but at least the preds weren't a bunch of pussies.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 29, 2010)

Better than the AvPs movies...damn decent homage to the original Predator movie too.


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2011)

*Predators (2010 film)*





> The film follows Royce (Adrien Brody), a mercenary, who wakes up finding himself falling from the sky into a jungle. Once on the ground, he meets other people who have arrived there in the same manner, all of whom have questionable backgrounds, except for a doctor (Topher Grace). As the film progresses, the group discovers that they are on an alien planet that acts as a game preserve where they are being hunted by a merciless race of aliens known as Predators.



If there was a thread on this I can't find it in the directory. 


I bought this movie along with a crapload bunch of other kick-ass films of 2010 from Blockbuster. 

My fav chars in this film have got to be
1.Royce
2. Hanzo
3. Stans
4. Mombasa
5. Isabelle

People are too critical of this film if you ask me (this joe who I talked to at Blockbuster is that is).


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> People are too critical of this film if you ask me (this joe who I talked to at Blockbuster is that is).


I agree.  The film is somewhat entertaining.

People judged it harshly because it carries the Predator name.  I thought it was better than some of those horrendous Alien vs. Predator films.  And even a comparison to Predator 2 is probably a push.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought it was good myself. Sequels get too much hate these days .


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I thought it was good myself. Sequels get too much hate these days .



I'm only negative to Transformers sequels (look at any Transformers thread) and you'll know why.


*Spoiler*: _His name starts with an "M"_ 



Michael Bay


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Wasn't the worst movie in the universe or anything, but I thought it was poor.

Mildly entertaining, but as a Predator fan I was disappointed. It really made the Predators look like fodder, too.


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wasn't the worst movie in the universe or anything, but I thought it was poor.
> 
> Mildly entertaining, but as a Predator fan I was disappointed. It really made the Predators look like fodder, too.



They weren't that fodderific. 

The Predator that Royce faced at the end of the movie survived an explosion. 

Also that Yakuza dude was an ace with a sword.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 5, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> They weren't that fodderific.
> 
> *The Predator that Royce faced at the end of the movie survived an explosion. *
> 
> Also that Yakuza dude was an ace with a sword.


While the Predator from the first movie was killed by a tree .


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> While the Predator from the first movie was killed by a tree .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

At least he took out the entire elite force of army rangers or whatever they were. And you can't fucking beat Arnold, that's a universal constant.

When you get killed by Adrian Brody your species should cease to exist.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2011)

This movie was abysmally bad. I cant believe I wasted so many minutes of my life watching this garbage.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 6, 2011)

I couldn't stand the main guy's voice. Was like Batman without the costume. Annoying.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2011)

Even though I thought the film was alright... I can't participate in the poll.  Ultimately it was a pretty forgettable film.  I remember some of the actors that participated.  But I have no idea what the names of their characters were.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 6, 2011)

Its funny how your opinion of a movie can change after many months of watching it.

I kinda liked it, but thinking back it did fail my expectations. Plus the characters were nothing special.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 6, 2011)

it bugged me that it was basically a rehash of the first movie but it was still mildly enjoyable


----------



## Saishin (Oct 7, 2011)

I've got the movie in dvd and I've enjoyed it,the authors tried to be as much possible to be faithful to the atmospheres of the original movie adding new ideas as to make take place the plot in a different planet  and new information to develop the Predators universe like the new types of predators,the little ones.A solid sci-fiction movie with good actors and nice special effects,only I'd have prefered that Laurence Fishburne had more space in the movie.


----------



## Bender (Oct 7, 2011)

@ Seiko 

What the fuck was that neg for?

Seriously? You're going to neg me because I like Predators 2010?


----------

